# Ross made over in England



## jungleterry (Jan 24, 2021)

Best of both worlds . We have been Ross collectors for years and about 6 months or so started collecting Raleigh bikes . Here we have a English made Ross . Never would have guessed .


----------



## morton (Jan 25, 2021)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice bike, but what makes you think it's a  "Ross" other than that sticker on the seat tube.
It would appear to be an Armstrong with a Ross sticker, were they agents for Armstrong in the USA?
What's the date on the rear hub?


----------

